# 2008 Eos 2.0T Lux went in today for DSG transmission issues



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

I just dropped my car off at the dealer this morning for issues with the DSG. As the September-delivered car has only 3200 miles on it I was holding out for the 5,000 mile service appointment. But it was getting progressively worse so I thought I'd take it in preemptively.
The issue I've been having is with a hedge or lag between first and second gear when just starting out. What is a minor annoyance at low speeds can be a significant hedge when you really need power while pulling out into traffic. So that's been an issue for a couple of months now. And in the past couple of weeks the trouble has extended to reverse when the transmission stutters repeatedly. I had seen mention of a TSB on the former issue but not the latter.
While it is in I thought I'd also have them look at the loud rattle in the C-pillar and also some wind noise and occasional water leakage where the A-pillar meets the first section of roof.
I'll report back when the car is returned.


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Eos 2.0T Lux went in today for DSG transmission issues (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_I just dropped my car off at the dealer this morning for issues with the DSG. As the September-delivered car has only 3200 miles on it I was holding out for the 5,000 mile service appointment. But it was getting progressively worse so I thought I'd take it in preemptively.
The issue I've been having is with a hedge or lag between first and second gear when just starting out. What is a minor annoyance at low speeds can be a significant hedge when you really need power while pulling out into traffic. So that's been an issue for a couple of months now.
I'll report back when the car is returned.

I have experienced the same issue you describe. One day I gave it extra acceleration to pull into fast traffic and the car lost power completely! I have not had the nerve to "floor it" since then, but I do notice a lag in the pick up unless I just ease into the accelerator. I also have a '08 Lux that has barely gone 2000 miles. I am curious to hear if they could duplicate your description and what fix they recommended.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

The VW dealer had the car for two days and then called me to come pick it up. They said they had to order a new mechatronic valve which would have to come from Germany and would take up to seven days. They assured me that the transmission is OK to drive (continuing to malfunction) in the meantime. I'm not sure I believe them.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos 2.0T Lux went in today for DSG transmission issues (shorenuf)*

Maybe you have a fuel flow issue. If you take the car in they can do a pressure test. Mine had some of the same symptoms when the fuel pressure regulator went bad.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

No fuel flow problems. The VW mechanics have already verified that it indeed is a malfunctioning DSG transmission.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

I was talking to shorenuf. I know yours is a trans problem. She mentioned an acceleration problem which could be a fuel system issue which some people including me have had.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

cb391: Sorry for the confusion. Actually, I've had exactly the same thing happen that shorenuf describes. Most often I experience the lag in low gears at low speeds. But there have been a few times, when I was pulling into traffic, in which I've put the pedal down and had a HUGE hedge where the power just disappears for a couple of beats.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos 2.0T Lux went in today for DSG transmission issues (cjboffoli)*

Those of you who have had this problem, can you put some more details into your description? How fast were you going when it usually happens, what gears were you in ( I don't know if the 2008 shows the gears like the 2007 did), Was the engine hot or cold? Did the RPMS do anything funny? That way the rest of us know a little bit more about what to look for. I have been out of town for a while so when I get back I will probably drive my car around to check. Thanks!


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*2008 EOS is back from transmission service*

OK. I just picked up the car and, WOW, what a difference. Since I took delivery on this car I have always had to be careful with it when leaving a stop light because there would be a slight hedge when I put my foot down for power. Because I was new to the car I had no idea that anything was wrong. But now with the repair the DSG transmission is crisp and assured. No more hedging between 1st and 2nd gear on the upshifts and no stuttering when in reverse. I just have to cross my fingers now and hope that the past 3,400 miles of driving with the transmission in this state hasn't done any permanent damage.
Parts used in this repair of the DSG transmission: 02E-325-025-AD-ZCE (Mechatronics unit; which had to be special-ordered from Germany), 02E-321-371-E (gasket), G-052-128-A1 (seal grease), G-052-182-A2 (gear oil)
This condition seems close to the TSB on the DSG. However, that TSB suggests an adjustment that is NOT related to the replacement of the Mechatronics unit. So my take on this was that my issue was something different.


_Modified by cjboffoli at 4:07 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

What do you call "Stutteing in reverse" ?
I have had my 07 for 17000 miles, and I realy like the DSG, but it does drive slightly differently that a conventional automatic, and I think this is also due to the TUrbo, but when I step on it from a stop, there is a light hesitation before I start burning rubber....
and I always have to give it some juice to get reverse going on an incline or the transmission sounds like it's working ... (Like gracefully playing with the clutch to keep the car from stalling without fully engaging it because it wouldn't move the car)
I always though this was inherit to the design of the car. and I really don't have a comparison drive, because my test drive was on a demo 3 months prior to purchase when they were not yet for sale.
These conditions don't really affect the driveability of the car, and you get used to them. But does anybody else experience this ?
cjboffoli Glad to hear the car is fixed,
sorry if this seems like a thread highjack, but your comments on how yours drives now gave me the impression that maybe somethings up with mine ?
How does yours behave now when you start from a stop ?
Thanks


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Again, this is NOT turbo lag. This was a problem with the DSG transmission hedging on the upshift between 1st and 2nd gear. Whenever I would put my foot on the accelerator there would be a beat where there would be a drop in power. If I were putting my foot down hard, like pulling out into traffic, the power loss would be dramatic. Power would disappear for at least a second and the whole car would balk and hedge. As the problem progressed I also found that reverse was affected. I don't know how else to describe it but as a stutter. It wasn't smooth. The power delivery was choppy. VW service special-ordered a Mechatronics unit from Germany and now all is well. All power delivery is smooth and crisp. Now I press the gas from a stop and the power comes smoothly and immediately. Believe me when I say that this is not a subtle problem. You'll know it if you have it.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Glad to hear the car is running great. I hope you now get to enjoy your car !!


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_Again, this is NOT turbo lag. This was a problem with the DSG transmission hedging on the upshift between 1st and 2nd gear. Whenever I would put my foot on the accelerator there would be a beat where there would be a drop in power. If I were putting my foot down hard, like pulling out into traffic, the power loss would be dramatic. Power would disappear for at least a second and the whole car would balk and hedge. As the problem progressed I also found that reverse was affected. I don't know how else to describe it but as a stutter. It wasn't smooth. The power delivery was choppy. VW service special-ordered a Mechatronics unit from Germany and now all is well. All power delivery is smooth and crisp. Now I press the gas from a stop and the power comes smoothly and immediately. Believe me when I say that this is not a subtle problem. You'll know it if you have it.

Well, given how far down the list this topic has fallen, looks like only you and I have experienced this particular driving issue. Again, our experience is the same. Unfortunately, my dealer is only willing to excuse it as turbo lag -- "the computer says all is running perfectly." I am told I need to relearn how to accelerate to accommodate my car. I am no longer supposed to accelerate hard from a complete stop. Geeze -- from all I've known, sometimes entering traffic aggressively is the only way to get anywhere. I have been driving for 45 years -- that's a lot of relearning, indeed. I brought your post with me -- they listened to my comparison with your description, but apparently computer readings are to be relied upon more than human experience.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (shorenuf)*

No, I have the same problem. According to my dealer, he says it's a glitch that occurs in the DSG. However, not surprisingly, it's rarely ever replicated at the dealership. 
I have the same problem, but it happens once or twice a month only. But it's scary when it does, because it's normally when I need the power the most (e.g. merging into traffic)...that and it feels like a bucking horse for an instant.


----------



## NEAEos (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hesitation*

Well, I have noted the same lack of power - once a month or so when starting from a stop the car seems to lose all power for 2 - 3 seconds. It is scary when one makes a commitment to pull out into traffic then there is no power.
I have noted a "rough" shift into second since the car was new (07); it seems to be worse when the engine is cold, but even after it warms up the 1-2 shifts are never as smooth or seamless as between other gears.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Hesitation (NEAEos)*

Hurray! There is a fix for this. I just got it from my dealer. It is not an "official" software update for the DSG, however, if your dealer calls the VW corp techline with this problem (hard shift from 1 to 2, laggy takeoff), they have a software fix that, at least at my dealership, has been applied to a few cars and been successful.
I had the update a few days ago - let me tell you, it's like driving a new car. However, if yours is an 08, maybe yours came with it from the factory and mine only seems better since it was much worse before.








However, from what I can tell, the D mode drives much better...S mode is still aggressive as ever if you punch it.








On a somewhat related note - I miss my gear indicator on the right hand side of the MFD.










_Modified by ashbinder at 11:23 AM 4-4-2008_


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for this info. In the weeks since they replaced my Mechatronics unit I have had another hedge when accelerating hard from a dead stop into fast-moving traffic. Normal 1st to 2nd shifting is smooth, as is the reverse. But I'm beginning to think the hedge is unrelated to the Mechatronics repair. I have another 1,000 miles to go until my 5,000 service but I'll be sure to bring up this software/firmware issue when I take it in.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos 2.0T Lux went in today for DSG transmission issues (cjboffoli)*

Hello guys! I can relate with you on same issue, and I have to say this: 08 DSG trans. is programed different than 07. The 08 rolls from a full stop on second gear thats why has that lag. If you step hard on gas pedal starts in 1st gear. I test drove several 08 and 07 at the dealer and there is a difference. I don't know what a hell was on that engineer's mind when he did this, the only advantage is on 08 you get an extra 20 miles per fuel tank. I had an 07 Lux (totaled) before the 08 Lux I have now and was flawless. I hope some time in the future they will come up with a fix for this. 
Now I have an APR chip installed but that did not changed that behavior, roll on second gear. Car is flawless after 10k miles I drove the 07 and 12k miles I have now on 08. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hesitation (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_
On a somewhat related note - I miss my gear indicator on the right hand side of the MFD.









_Modified by ashbinder at 11:23 AM 4-4-2008_

Make that TOTALLY related. I've been told all '08 has this software update and no longer display the gear indicator while in AUTO mode.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Hesitation (blue4max)*

Actually it's not totally related. The TSB that results in the gear indicator disappearing is *not* a reflash of the the DSG (it deals with the intake manifold), from what my dealer has said. The reprogramming of my tranny was a separate issue and dealt with by VW Techline. It was *not* an official VW DSG firmware...just one that had been made to deal with the customers that had the issue I did. Even then, for some, the fix doesn't work entirely. I think it depends on your driving style as well...the predictive ability of the tranny sometimes hampers its ability...it overthinks the inputs.


_Modified by ashbinder at 7:49 AM 4-17-2008_


----------



## Curta01 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Hesitation (ashbinder)*

Hi All:
I'm having the same type of problem others have mentioned on this thread. 2008 Lux with about 5,000 miles. It just started about 2-3 weeks ago. When starting out from a top if I give it a lot of gas, there is a very marked cut off when I reach 25-30 miles per hour. It is not a subtle thing. It feels as though you've taken your foot off the accelerator for 2-3 seconds and you have to ease back on the accelerator and then press again. It's pretty scary when you pull out to pass and you are suddenly going more slowly.
My W dealer has the car and is testing it and notices something, but has told me that VW is refusing to fix things under warranty since no "error codes" seem to be associated with the problem.
For thos of you who have had similar problems, I'm asking for any details you may have: What TB was referenced in fixing the problem, where there error codes (and what they were if you know), and anything else that may help with a solution.
For VW to claim this is "normal" seems absurd, especially since it was not there in the first place and developed over time. I've been telling everyone what a great car the EOS is and now have second thoughts since this is a very dangerous problem.
Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Curta01: What your dealer is telling you is rubbish and may be illegal under the laws of New York State. You should read up on your state's lemon laws. If a major system of the car is malfunctioning, you are probably entitled to have the situation remedied regardless of whether or not the car's computer decides to spit out an arbitrary error code.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Well I thought this was fixed when they replaced the mechatronics valve back in February. But I noticed I still had the dramatic hedge when really applying the power in first gear. And now the stuttering has returned when the car is in reverse (but curiously, it only seems to happen when the car is warmed up). This car only has 4800 miles on it! I'm beginning to really worry about this DSG tranny. I think I got a bad one.


----------



## frogbridge (Jul 1, 2008)

At low speeds on a hot engine my 2008 EOS bucks like a horse. If I coast without pressing the gas, it pulsates. Driving up hills and coming off a complete stop on a hot or cold engine is embarassingly choppy. VW Dealership couldn't find anything wrong but I believe they only connected it to a computer.


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

Hello again -- sorry for the long absence, but I only just dealt with the dealer again about the issues described in this thread. Yes, I went armed with the TSB that describes the mechanical fix for the problem, but they gave me the same "No computer code" excuse. They did, however, apply a software update, and my acceleration has been running pretty smoothly and without that scary dead time for the past 2 weeks. Time will tell, I suppose, but for the moment everything seems acceptable to me.
Happy Independence Day!
Roberta


----------



## turbonium618 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (shorenuf)*

I have a 2006 TDI Jetta with DSG. I noticed the DSG lag in the low gears from the beginning. It has about 15K miles now. It was especially noticable with the AC on in warm weather. It seems to be a software problem in the D mode programming. 
In S mode, I've never noticed a significant lag, so I tend to drive it in S mode most of the time. I wish there were a way to use S mode on the low gears and D mode on the high gears for better mileage. Maybe I'll check with the dealer to see if I can get it reprogrammed to fix the D mode lag.


_Modified by turbonium618 at 11:08 AM 7-8-2008_


----------

